# Acadiana



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Any updates on the Q?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

C Fontenot said:


> Any updates on the Q?


Beat me to it

Open??


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

All I heard was how really good the test was at the open. Said it was a real good set of marks. Heading that way shortly.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

29 to LB......


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

25 to the land blind in the AM

1-2-5-6-8-11-12-15-16-18-19-20-21-22-23-24-26-27-28-29-30-34-35-36-37


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

16 to the Water Blind in the AM. Will start at 8 am tomorrow morning.

2-5-6-12-15-16-18-19-22-27-28-30-34-35-36-37


----------



## Cajuntrainer (Jun 30, 2009)

Ryan Brasseaux won the Q with Cory Richards dog Mike


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Bobby lane and Ali won the open, Ryan Brasseaux and Crystal 2nd, Rick Mock and Bentle 3rd, Mark Edwards and Onyx 4th, Ryan Brasseaux and Tipper RJ, Donnie FitzGerald and Doodle Jam, Marty Fluke and Pepper Jam, Ryan Brasseaux and Clouseau Jam, Larry Anderson and Gator Jam, Wayne Stupka and Misty Jam

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cajun country Crystal is 3rd FC out of this litter Slider and Cassie are the others


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Way to go Ali!! Cheraw S.C. here you come. I know that you have a lot of kids out there who are sure proud of their dad. I am too!! It will be good to see all of you La. boys and girls. Crystal has sure made a run for it as well!!! Could not be prouder.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all ! It was good times !!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

O/H Amateur results:
1st Lexie/ Wayne Stupka
2nd Spook/ Ida Richards
3rd Misty / Wayne Stupka
4th Bentley / Rick Mock

don't know RJ or Jams

Congratulations to Wayne on his 2 placements and Open Jam. Lexie is on one heck of a roll, keep it going!

Congrats to Ida on her first (I think) All-Age placement!

Rick Mock and Bentley had one heck of a good weekend in both stakes.

Mark


----------



## ida richards (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks, Mark..... and you are correct, our first All- Age placement !!!! Very exciting !!!


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats Ida and Spook!


----------

